# Shopping for a used Colnago



## Sweeney (Apr 29, 2007)

I've got the lust for a Colnago frame to build up this winter. I've started to look around the web for a Master Light, Master Carbon or a Dream B Stay. I want to get one with the Deco paint job so it will have to be a few years old. I figure that I need size 56. My other two bikes are a Kestrel Talon size 55 and a Trek 5200 size 56. I'm patient and I'll look for a deal but is there anything I need to know about these bikes? How do the three frames compare for ride quality?

Thank you.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Don't get a Master Carbon. They are dumb. Wait for a Master Light.


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweeney said:


> I've got the lust for a Colnago frame to build up this winter. I've started to look around the web for a Master Light, Master Carbon or a Dream B Stay. I want to get one with the Deco paint job so it will have to be a few years old. I figure that I need size 56. My other two bikes are a Kestrel Talon size 55 and a Trek 5200 size 56. I'm patient and I'll look for a deal but is there anything I need to know about these bikes? How do the three frames compare for ride quality?
> 
> Thank you.


I have a Master Light in Zabel, size is 56. let me know if you are interested


----------



## Sweeney (Apr 29, 2007)

Are you selling the frame or whole bike? Why?


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

how about this one. http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/1896481485.html


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

RJohn said:


> how about this one. http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/1896481485.html


That is exactly the one I was going to show him. Me likey. And it's local. But my heart is set on a Celeste lugged steel. Sigh.


----------



## Sweeney (Apr 29, 2007)

Done!

Got a nos Dream HP yesterday, good price, great color


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

congratulations! 

make sure you let us know how well it rides.


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice! Post pics when you get it built.

Cheers


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice. I love red. What are you going to build it up with?

Did you get it in sloping or traditional geometry, and where did you get it from? I used to follow Colnagos on e-bay every day, but have stopped doing that since I have enough right now and cannot justify any other and to save my marriage because for some reason I can always justify a new bike or gun (i.e., heart takes preference over head).


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Congratulations. Are you a member of Sound Cyclists? Do you live anywhere close to Milford, as per your T-shirt?


----------



## Sweeney (Apr 29, 2007)

So I got started today:

I had the Zipps just hanging in the closet. I'm using all Ultegra. I know most people thing it should be Campy but I'm used to Ultegra and the new crank really is beautiful so i'm sticking with it.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey Sweeney, how does she ride? Good ooking bike!! We are all waiting for a ride report!  

I know this is an old thread, but what the heyall!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ride-Fly I see you are looking at that NOS C-40 on the same paintscheme


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Ride-Fly I see you are looking at that NOS C-40 on the same paintscheme


Ciao Salsa! Co-me sta-ee? 

Hmmm, what gives you the impression that I am looking for a C40??? 

I would probably have pulled the trigger on the NOS eBay frame if it was a 55!


----------



## Sweeney (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry guys, I've been so busy riding the bike that I never got back to this thread. What can I say, it rides like a Dream!

Seriously, it's a little stiffer than my Trek 5200 and that's with the stiff Zipp wheels. With a Terry Fly seat and 110 psi in the tires, 100 miles is no problem for this 61 year old body. The handling is a whole now world of amazing, I guess that's why they say that every cyclist should own a Colnago sometime in their life.

Pic from when I first finished it:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Sweeney, you have been away for a veeeerrrrrrry long tide, huh???  

The 'nag looks great. You have become enlightened, I see. That is the thing about Colnagos. They aren't everyone's cup of tea in many respects and the handling doesn't bowl most people over right away. When I first got my Colnago Mix, the handling didn't stand out one way or another. But only after having it awhile, did I notice the subtle handling differences between the Colnago and my other bikes. I became a convert. I think there is no other bike that handles like a Colnago. I have bikes that feel stiffer, climb a little better, maintains speed a little better, etc. But none of them give me the confidence I have when descending on the nags. I thought it was just me and my own fascination with the brand but there have been a lot of others I know or met that stated the exact same thing. One of my good riding buddies has had just about every top-end frame made, from Parlee Z1, Pinarello (Prince, Dogma, Paris) carbons, Time (VXRS, VXS), Look (585 Ultra, 595, 586), Cervelos, Bianchis, Trek Madones, (too many more than I can recall) and he stated recently that his favorite of them all was the Ext Power. He said it had the best combo of traits, plus the handling was the best period. Another is an owner of a very high-end shop in Ventura, CA and he personally rides the C59. He said the Colnagos were the best handling bikes he had ever ridden too.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice Colnago you have there.

I don't worry about using Shimano on a Colnago, as I raced Supers back in the day with DA 7400 and it was a great combo.

Although all of my current Colnagos have Campy, I still chuckle over this topic.

As far as the ride goes, they are wonderful and unique in their combination of qualities.

My 1999 Master Extra Light was a top notch handler in many categories and is a bicycle I wish I still had.

The blow was softened when I found my current Colnagos:

a 1978 Super
a 1993 Elegant (EL-OS!) in the "Wordperfect" scheme
and a 2007 Extreme Power

I hope you enjoy your attractive Colnago and thanks for finishing out the thread for us!


----------



## Sweeney (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks guys, after about 16 months of riding the bike I can say that the new bike romance hasn't worn off at all. I have a smile on my face as soon as I take it out. I realize that the aluminum bikes are the least desirable Colnagos right now but I didn't want another CF bike so I looked at steel, but this frame kept getting such great reviews and since it's much lighter than the steel, that I had to go for it. I got the size just right and all I can say is 

''It rides like a Dream''


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes indeed the Dream rides like a Dream

I like mine a lot, it is indeed stiffer than my C50, but it is a great bike overall, and with such a beautiful paintjob.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

gomango said:


> The blow was softened when I found my current Colnagos:
> 
> a 1978 Super
> a 1993 Elegant (EL-OS!) in the "Wordperfect" scheme
> and a 2007 Extreme Power


Hey Grady, I didn't know you did plastic bikes!!! How do you like the Ext P compared to steels? What about the EL OS tubes? Can you tell the difference between EL OS and many of the other tubesets? I don't have a lot of experience with a lot of different steels but so far, there seems to be something special about the EL OS in my experience.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Yes indeed the Dream rides like a Dream
> 
> I like mine a lot, it is indeed stiffer than my C50, but it is a great bike overall, and with such a beautiful paintjob.


Hey Salsa! How ya doin? Hey, we might be moving to Stuttgart, Germany! Do you know how the riding is there? I'm gonna PM ya soon. 

(Sorry for the thread drift OP)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

No idea about Stuttgart, I know it is generally flattish, but well it is not far away from here ( only 211Km ) and from here you have the alps 

also you are very close to France and not far from Belgium where all the action takes place.

When is planned the moving ?


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> Hey Grady, I didn't know you did plastic bikes!!! How do you like the Ext P compared to steels? What about the EL OS tubes? Can you tell the difference between EL OS and many of the other tubesets? I don't have a lot of experience with a lot of different steels but so far, there seems to be something special about the EL OS in my experience.


Hi Ride,

Well, I have the Extreme Power and that's it. A very old friend of mine bought the bike new in 08'ish. The frameset was sitting in our racing shop for a while and he said it looked lonely!

He rode it until last summer, when he left to work in China for six months.

Guess who the babysitter was? 

While he was gone, he ordered a C59. When he returned, he built the C59 and offered the Extreme Power to me.

I had fallen in love with the bike, so I decided to add it to the stable.

Darned if I didn't fall head over heels in love.

As for the ELOS Colnago, it rides differently that my Master Extra Light.

The steering is more aggressive, with faster turning. Not twitchy at all, but something one has to stay on top of, especially on descents.

Super fun to dive into turns, as it can handle everything I can toss at it.

It also responds to power much like the Extreme Power, as they both seem to have fairly stiff bottom brackets shells and stays. In other words, I don't feel flex.

My Master was a neutral, all day ride. This 1993 Elegant is still a real mile eater though, as I ended up putting on most of my miles last summer on three bikes, and this was one of them.

Both of my newer Colnagos are getting new tubular wheelsets in the late spring, so I can't wait to see how they compare this riding season.

All three of my Colnagos are in my flickr if you'd like to look when you have time!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> No idea about Stuttgart, I know it is generally flattish, but well it is not far away from here ( only 211Km ) and from here you have the alps
> 
> also you are very close to France and not far from Belgium where all the action takes place.
> 
> When is planned the moving ?


If we decide to go, it will probably be in May. 

Is it about 2 hrs from the nearest mountains?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

seems to be geographically a nice area for cycling, many small hills, valleys and vineyard fields around the city. economically it has a big industrial/automotive region. But sure to hit some serious hills you are just at a 2 to 3 hours drive to the Alps.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

gomango said:


> Hi Ride,
> 
> Well, I have the Extreme Power and that's it. A very old friend of mine bought the bike new in 08'ish. The frameset was sitting in our racing shop for a while and he said it looked lonely!
> 
> ...


Interesting about your EL OS bike. Wonder if the fork is original, as in the correct rake. I wouldn't have figured that some Colnago's handled that much differently. The best thing about Colnagos in my opinion is the stable geometry. I love how they never wander. The downside is when they are ridden at a slower pace, the front end feels like it is ever so slightly "floppy". But again to reiterate, that is only when I ride it at a very slow speed. 

There is EL OS Nag on CL and I was contemplating buying it, but the guy is asking a little too much and now, it looks 90% sure that we are going to go to Germany so I had better not collect any more bikes until I know what our housing situation is there. Besides, I am thinking I will find plenty of soooo-weeeeet steelies over in Europe to add to my meager collection. 

Glad to hear that you love the Ext P. I love my Ext C and will NEVER get rid of it. I doubt that I will ever get rid of any of my current bikes.


----------

